# New Genelc 1038 HT System



## Digione (May 8, 2006)

Thought I would just post this for anybody who has any questions regarding 1038 Genelecs.

In anticipation of a new purpose built HT room I have upgraded my old 5.1HT system to 7.1. 

I added four Genelec 1038A's, one 1038AC, two SVS PB12 NSD's and two Polk fx 500's. I got an excellent deal on the new Genelecs as they are no longer the current model, they were replaced by the B series which has a slighlty different LF unit but otherwise are identical. 

To say that I am pleased with the overall performance has to be the understatement of the year. The current HT/family room is approximately 3200 cubic feet and I am using the SMS-1 for sub EQ. The room is essentially flat +- 1.5dB down to 20Hz at an SPL of 95dB and 4dB down at 16Hz. 

Regards

Paul


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks for the input, Paul. you have a great system. I know you will enjoy it. Have fun, Dennis


----------

